# North Georgia Open house in Cleveland



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Citizens Emergency Response Network is having an open house to introduce the group to the Cleveland area and surrounding communities. Web page is 
Northgacern.org for anyone in the area interested.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Are you a part of this group? Sounds interesting. I won't be around on the 14th but I'll try and hit the next one.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I am. Most of the members are CERT certified. We hold classes on everything from land navigation to food storage. This fall we are holding a first responder class. I've learned a lot since I've joined.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nice. Not in ga much anymore due to work but I'll see if I can hit up a meeting sometime when I swing through.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be great


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I was told by someone there, that they have a plan when the SHTF. If you don't own land there or know someone, don't think you will get through 129. Music to my ears! 
I may not be able to go, but I'll see if my brother will. Love that town.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a good group of people and the opportunities for learning are great.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

The open house is on the 16th from 10-3


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

At the Western Sizzlin'?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

250 E. Jarrard street. It's a couple of blocks off the square. If you make it stop by the table with the food storage info and say hi!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Haven't been on in a while and I missed this.  I'll try to check in more often and catch one.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I meant to message you Tim, but step father had a stroke and I never got back to the forum. 
Wish the meeting had been at the end of the month, I would have been up there.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a meeting every month and classes will pick up again now that kids are back in school.


----------



## shanef07 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm from Lafayette GA anyone close?


----------



## shanef07 (Nov 22, 2014)

New pic checking


----------

